# 2017 US Catastrophic Disasters



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Anyone else find the correlation between Barack Obama dissing Israel in the 2016 UN Security Council vote and the magnitude of calamity in the US from hurricanes, floods and fires this year? It's down right frightening.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes we should never ever turn our back on Israel God is alive n well and works 24/7.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

So why is Texas being punished?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, truth be told, we are all sinners in God's eyes. Just some of us are saved by the grace He provided through Jesus Christ. Our "goodness" is filthy rags in His sight.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> So why is Texas being punished?


Are Gods words in our schools is every child taught God sent His son for our sins.The thief on the cross had one last chance to believe.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> So why is Texas being punished?


Many US states and US territories have been effected by catastrophic damage and deaths from hurricanes, floods and wildfires in 2017. 
Natural disasters or retribution from God for the US refusal to side with Israel during UN Security Council vote just 9 months ago?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

On the other hand...does anyone suspect that natural climate change has anything to do with it ???


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Pet Spoon said:


> Many US states and US territories have been effected by catastrophic damage and deaths from hurricanes, floods and wildfires in 2017.
> Natural disasters or retribution from God for the US refusal to side with Israel during UN Security Council vote just 9 months ago?


Texas voted for the man that is supposed to change that. So did florida. So why punish Texas instead of New York?


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Trump can not reverse the UN Security Council resolution that Obama refused to vote against. The resolution allows borders to return to pre 1967 and requires Israel to stop building settlements. The United States has no business demanding Israel to give up God ordained land. 

Some may blame climate change on weather patterns, but when was the last time three major hurricanes hit the US or its terrorities within weeks of each other?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

God is in control of everything. While he gave us free will, he still controls the outcome. And the question of "Why is he punishing Texas?" implies that Texas is good or at lease better than others. In reality, we are all sinners and deserve death and hell. But because of God's grace through Jesus Christ, we can be redeemed. 

Remember, our righteousness is but like filthy rags in the sight of the one and only true Holy God. So we truly deserve death, but he is offering life.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't think there is any correlation at all. I think when you look at the scriptures it is clear what is happening. Look at Matthews account of Jesus sermon on the mount. Couple that with what Luke states at Luke 21:11. Calamities are happening all over the world.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

they are just reminders for everyone to repent.

Luke 13


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I feel like they are the fulfillment of prophecy. And certainly God wants everyone to repent.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I am not a biblical scholar nor a political one. I certainly do not know why devastaion happens or why good and innocent people suffer. I do know Jesus wants to act as He did and when we do for others we do for Him and Christians should do what they can to help others who are suffering.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Scary times for sure, may be close to end times, who knows. The fact remains that all these terrible natural disasters have happened one right after the other. Repentance is the best policy, especially during these times we are living in. Free will remains, as aforementioned, but our destiny is pre determined...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

"Free will remains, as aforementioned, but our destiny is pre determined..."

If our destiny is predetermined, there would be no need for salvation or repentance.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i think predetermine means we'll have to meet our maker no matter how we live.
each daily sign reminds us we are getting closer to that destiny


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

DCAVA said:


> Scary times for sure, may be close to end times, who knows. The fact remains that all these terrible natural disasters have happened one right after the other. Repentance is the best policy, especially during these times we are living in. Free will remains, as aforementioned, but our destiny is pre determined...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I truly agree about being close to the end. When you look at the Sermon on the Mount, the scriptures at Luke 21, and combine that with 1Timothy 1:1-5, it sure looks like the end could be near.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

glenbo said:


> "Free will remains, as aforementioned, but our destiny is pre determined..."
> 
> If our destiny is predetermined, there would be no need for salvation or repentance.


God's plan unfolds for us daily, we make choices in our life to live a good life, or a life of crime, violence, murder etc. Not saying that those who live their lives badly cannot repent and change to enter heaven after death here on earth, that is always possible. However, if one lives a bad life and never asks for forgiveness, he/she will not go to heaven.

Bottom line is, we are all sinners, we must live a good life to live eternally in heaven, after death here or, live in hell fire and eternal damnation...


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

WillieT said:


> I truly agree about being close to the end. When you look at the Sermon on the Mount, the scriptures at Luke 21, and combine that with 1Timothy 1:1-5, it sure looks like the end could be near.


My ma, who passed on last year, would always say, the time is near, I'm starting to believe it more and more daily.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

DCAVA said:


> My ma, who passed on last year, would always say, the time is near, I'm starting to believe it more and more daily.


 Very sorry for your loss. I think you mom was very intuitive.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I KNOW the 'end time' is near for me and Willie T....but you 40-50 year old dudes got a LOT of living left to do....

Cheer up...and enjoy it.....:biggrin:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Tortuga said:


> I KNOW the 'end time' is near for me and Willie T....but you 40-50 year old dudes got a LOT of living left to do....
> 
> Cheer up...and enjoy it.....:biggrin:


U still gotz a lot of time left Mr. Jim!!

Gotta enjoy ourselves for sure, but always gotta wear clean underwear in case something happens to u, like ma used to tell me when I was in high school! Lol


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

DCAVA said:


> U still gotz a lot of time left Mr. Jim!!
> 
> Gotta enjoy ourselves for sure, but always gotta wear clean underwear in case something happens to u, like ma used to tell me when I was in high school! Lol


When you reach the 'big eight oh', Dan...you can go 'commando'....:rotfl:

(you do,however...have to start wearing a belt AND suspenders_)..


----------

